# Thanks to Todd.... Another happy customer



## jimalbert (Dec 15, 2011)

Just wanted to say thanks to Todd for getting my AMNPS shipped out so quick.  I needed to get it here by Friday, and he made it happen.  It is scheduled for delivery sometime tomorrow.  I do have a questions regarding the pellets though.  I bought a kit and it came with i think 2 pounds each of 4 different woods.  If you fill this thing up, what do you guys think weight wise you use per filling of the AMNPS?  I just want to get a gauge on whether or not I should order some more pellets soon.

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 15, 2011)

No doubt about it, Todd's the man!!


----------

